# Star Wars: Movies vs. Books



## AceHBK

I am a harry potter fan and after watching all of the movies I went back to read the books and I realized that the books are SOOO much better than the films (even though I adore the films).

Has anyone read the Star Wars books and how did you like it compared to the movie?  What is your opinion of them?  Waould you recommend them?  

Usually the movie is made from the book but these books are different since George Lucas didn't write the books and they came out after the movies did.


----------



## mrhnau

AceHBK said:


> I am a harry potter fan and after watching all of the movies I went back to read the books and I realized that the books are SOOO much better than the films (even though I adore the films).
> 
> Has anyone read the Star Wars books and how did you like it compared to the movie?  What is your opinion of them?  Waould you recommend them?
> 
> Usually the movie is made from the book but these books are different since George Lucas didn't write the books and they came out after the movies did.


I've not read the movie books, but there is a great supply of post-ROTJ books out there. I've read alot of them, but it is incredibly hard to keep up with the production level and time-line jumping. There are even a few books out there that are "Behind the scene" type books, or books between the movies. One of the favorites was "Tales of the Bounty Hunters" that chronicled tales of some of the bounty hunters that were hunting Han.

I can't say how well the books correlate with the movies, but I did find most of the books I've read quite enjoyable. There are a slew of authors out there, each with their own unique style. I've found a couple I prefer. I love the books by Timothy Zahn.

If you choose to read the movie books, let me know how they are. I'd consider picking them up once I finish my stack of "must reads" (which is growing considerably large!)


----------



## Kacey

I've read the Star Wars books for the initial 3 movies - they aren't bad, but, unlike the Harry Potter books, they were rewritten based on the movies.  As I understand it, the original series of 9 books had a very limited print run, and Lucas bought the rights to all 9 books - then choose the one he felt had the most audience appeal to turn into a movie - that's why the first movie was Episode IV.  About 20 years ago, when I was in high school, I knew someone who had the complete set.  How _much_ was rewritten, I'm not sure - but almost invariably, when the book is written first, it is better; when the book is written from the movie, it might be as good - because when the book is written first (and sometimes when it's written later) there is generally more detail and character development in the book than the movie - when the book is written from the script, that's not always the case.  The Star Wars books of the movies are okay, and worth reading if you're interested, but not great.  The knock-offs of the series vary widely depending on the author, and, while I agree that Timothy Zahn is pretty good, I quit reading them years ago.


----------



## zDom

Overall, the ones I've read (The New Jedi Order series) are OK.

But Matthew Stover's Star Wars books (_Episode III_ and _Shatterpoint_, which is about Mace Windu in between Episode II and III) are _GREAT_.

He also did "_Traitor_," a New Jedi Order book that is also, IMO, the best in the entire series.

In fact, Stover's _Shatterpoint_ is SO good, I really think they ought to make it a movie. I bet they could talk Sam Jackson into it &#8212; MUCH meatier role that he got in the early trilogy. Some very "Mace Windu is TOO cool" moments.

I highly recommend _Shatterpoint_.

Stover trains JKD / mixture of different styles, btw, so his depictions of combat are really well written in particular, IMO.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

The  books of the original movies are _novelizations_ of the movies themselves, and about as good as the movies.

I've only read a handful of the novels set in the universe, but they average around a B to B- for me.


----------



## MA-Caver

I've read all three of the movie tie-ins and while Lucas claims credit for "A New Hope" it was actually written by Alan Dean Foster who sold the story to Lucas under the condition of anonymity. Basically reading a movie tie-in is like reading the script with bonus/extended scenes that had been cut out in the final editing prior to theatrical release. If it's done well enough it can be enjoyable. 
The only other Star Wars tie-ins have been the Han Solo trilogy (pre ANH) and "Splinter of The Mind's Eye" which was supposed to be placed in the middle of ANH and ESB, and Luke faces Vader for the first time but his link isn't revealed.  Leia handles a light saber in this book for a short time against Vader. Coincidentally this was (also) written by Alan Dean Foster.


----------



## mrhnau

AceHBK said:


> I am a harry potter fan and after watching all of the movies I went back to read the books and I realized that the books are SOOO much better than the films (even though I adore the films).


BTW, on this point, I'll agree. The books are SO much better  More often than not, after reading a book, the movie just does not seem the same!


----------



## AceHBK

Thank you all for the help.

I think I may get one of the tie in's but definately read a few of the movie books to see how it goes.  I have heard that the only difference is that you get to know more about the characters which I would expect.

I will get the audio book and put it on my ipod b/c it is easier to do it that way rather than reading all day and lugging a book around.


----------



## stickarts

I read several of the books. While i like the action of the movies, i liked that the books gave lots of backround info that you didn't get in the movies. I enjoyed reading them.


----------



## mrhnau

Kacey said:


> I've read the Star Wars books for the initial 3 movies - they aren't bad, but, unlike the Harry Potter books, they were rewritten based on the movies.  As I understand it, the original series of 9 books had a very limited print run, and Lucas bought the rights to all 9 books - then choose the one he felt had the most audience appeal to turn into a movie - that's why the first movie was Episode IV.  About 20 years ago, when I was in high school, I knew someone who had the complete set.  How _much_ was rewritten, I'm not sure - but almost invariably, when the book is written first, it is better; when the book is written from the movie, it might be as good - because when the book is written first (and sometimes when it's written later) there is generally more detail and character development in the book than the movie - when the book is written from the script, that's not always the case.


I wish I could get my hands on some of the original books... I'd really enjoy that


----------



## Brother John

I LOVE the movies. 
Alway have.

I'd LOVE (!!!!) to read the books, and I've read a couple and enjoyed them; but there are LOTS AND LOTS of them and I have NO idea what their chronological order is. So I don't even know the order to read them in. 
Can anyone help me?

Your Brother
John


----------



## mrhnau

Brother John said:


> I LOVE the movies.
> Alway have.
> 
> I'd LOVE (!!!!) to read the books, and I've read a couple and enjoyed them; but there are LOTS AND LOTS of them and I have NO idea what their chronological order is. So I don't even know the order to read them in.
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Your Brother
> John


http://www.randomhouse.com/delrey/starwars/timeline.html

There is a rough chrolonology. There are a few others. Might give you a good starting point. The bottom of the page is the earliest.

I hear the X-Wing series is good, but I've not read it myself... The Thrawn trilogy by Zahn is great.

Just some ideas 

IN EDIT Stackpole is also very good, IMO. Wrote the X-Wing series... and I,Jedi. Very good


----------



## MA-Caver

mrhnau said:


> http://www.randomhouse.com/delrey/starwars/timeline.html
> 
> There is a rough chrolonology. There are a few others. Might give you a good starting point. The bottom of the page is the earliest.



Thank you for that... 

This is what I hope will be allowed to happen with Rowlings; Harry Potter series. That other authors will be allowed to pick up and insert and do whatever to build upon the wizarding world of Harry and his friends but still maintain consistency with the base ideas.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

I have read several, but the only ones that I liked were the "Young Jedi Knight" series starring Jacen and Jaina Solo.  The books were aimed at younger readers, but were fun to read.

AoG


----------



## searcher

I have read most of the Star Wars books and I am currently working through the current set _The Legacy Of The Force_.   I find the reading of these to be very gratifying, but to say one is better than the other isnear impossible for me.   I love the fx of the movies and the vast universe of the books.


----------



## Marginal

Chewbacca vs a moon happens in one of the books. Not all of 'em are that great.


----------



## geocad

zDom said:


> Overall, the ones I've read (The New Jedi Order series) are OK.
> 
> But Matthew Stover's Star Wars books (_Episode III_ and _Shatterpoint_, which is about Mace Windu in between Episode II and III) are _GREAT_.
> 
> He also did "_Traitor_," a New Jedi Order book that is also, IMO, the best in the entire series.
> 
> In fact, Stover's _Shatterpoint_ is SO good, I really think they ought to make it a movie. I bet they could talk Sam Jackson into it  MUCH meatier role that he got in the early trilogy. Some very "Mace Windu is TOO cool" moments.
> 
> I highly recommend _Shatterpoint_.
> 
> Stover trains JKD / mixture of different styles, btw, so his depictions of combat are really well written in particular, IMO.


 
I've read only one book from the New Jedi Order series and couldn't put it down!  I'm not sure which number book from the series it was so I cannot recommend it.  But, if you're not already aware, Han and Leah get hitched and have three kids, Luke is still the coolest Jedi, and Chewy... never mind, I don't want to spoil it.  Just go to your library and check it out.


----------



## geocad

Marginal said:


> Chewbacca vs a moon happens in one of the books. Not all of 'em are that great.


 
Spoiler!!


----------



## geocad

Brother John said:


> I LOVE the movies.
> Alway have.
> 
> I'd LOVE (!!!!) to read the books, and I've read a couple and enjoyed them; but there are LOTS AND LOTS of them and I have NO idea what their chronological order is. So I don't even know the order to read them in.
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Your Brother
> John


I once found a list of ALL the Star Wars books listed by their release dates on www.starwars.com.  Also, I recently went to a used book store and asked about Star Wars (I was looking for The Rise of Darth Vader - the story between episodes 3 and 4).  They had their own section devoted specifically to Star Wars because there are about 50 different books in print since the 70's.  So, search through the official website to get the list of books.  Good luck.


----------



## geocad

I found the link to the publishing company that lists all the books ever written (I think).

http://www.randomhouse.com/delrey/starwars/timeline.html


----------



## ArmorOfGod

:xwing:

I've been dying to use that icon.

AoG


----------



## Marginal

geocad said:


> Spoiler!!


Hardly. You don't know the context or the result.


----------



## Cirdan

Been a while since i have picked up a Star Wars book but i have read a lot of them. Many of them are not that good IMO but there are a few gems. Thimonty Zahn`s _Heir to the Empire, Dark force rising and The last Command_ (Thrawn trlogy) are great as are _Specter of the past_ and _Visions of the future_ (Hand of Thrawn) also by Zahn. 
R.A Salvatore`s _Vector Prime_ and the novelization of _Attack of the clones_ are also pretty good.


----------

